# Tarantula Enclosures



## Cooper (Jul 1, 2005)

I remember a thread not to long ago mentioning how we should take a leaf out of the scorpion forum's book and have a thread devoted to enclosures. So, I have decided to create this thread. This thread os for TARANTULA ENCLOSURES(anything from planted terrariums to pill bottles).

Alright arachnoboardians, lets see where you keep your T's

P.S. Hopefully this will become a sticky, like the scorpion forum


----------



## hike34 (Jul 1, 2005)

I am almost emberrest to post this pic - It's an old one, but you can get the idea - 
One 73 c"m tank, split in two, with live plants in both - the plants are 'air plants'.  not sure what their name is in english, but their gimic is that they don't have roots, they get their nutrients from the air - I lightly mist them twice a week....

That was the idea, but the T's had diffrent ones... they no longer exist.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice enclosure, keep em coming!


----------



## bagheera (Jul 1, 2005)

I am working on enclosures this weekend. I will post pix later! 

Looking to be housing aboreals first......


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jul 1, 2005)

OK...I'll contribute. Click here to see a 20 gallon regular tank I divided into 3 seperate enclosures for my arboreals a while back, complete with decorations. Enjoy!!!


----------



## bonesmama (Jul 1, 2005)

Great! I just bought an exo-terra for my avic and I'm looking for inspiration! Any one who uses live plants, please tell us what they are--I'm a bit stumped on this!


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Jul 3, 2005)

*My habitats*

My favorite enclosures are my 6 Spider Cubes.  I designed them and had someone who runs an acrylic cage company make them for me.  I initially wanted to build them myself, but realized very quickly that the only stuff I knew about acrylic was that I didn't know nearly enough to build them.  I'm getting ready to have 3 more built for me.  Most of my spiders are too small for them as of yet.  My goal is to eventually have all of my spiders in these cubes all over my walls.  






This is my subadult female P. pulchra's cage, and her sitting out, being beautiful in it.  This picture was taken just a week or so after the cages were hung up.  She has since done much decorating with webbing, but still seems plenty content to just sit out on her bark.






This is of the first four hung up.  Now all 6 are hung up, and I love them!  The contents of these cages are (clockwise, starting at the top left): G. rosea, P. regalis, OBT, and P. pulchra.  The two not pictured are my B. smithi and B. boehemi cubes.

Since these pictures I have added water dishes to those who didn't have them, and some more silk plants to add some color, some more climbing/hiding surfaces, and some more visual stimulation.  

All of my others are in small display boxes, or critter keepers, with bark and silk plants, and water dishes (accordingly).  Of course my H. lividum has no bark or silk plants, but has a water dish.  The spiders that are too small don't have water dishes yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cooper (Jul 3, 2005)

Wooow, I love the wall mounting idea, fantastic job man.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 3, 2005)

Here's a few shots of my different enclosures:
































PS - it would be great if the photos could be resized so that they don't require scrolling to see the entire picture.  It's much easier to view that way!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 3, 2005)

HA Ha  ...nice guys  now it's my turn!'

Mostly All-Glass mfg. 2.5 gallon glass cages with screen lids. The cool thing about these 2.5 gallon are the abiltity to move them easy and there are Betta dividers that slide in from the top. They present the perfect opportunity for a small arboreal sling to juv. setup. 

Here is a pic of what they look like with the dividors in:






The others are All-Glass mfg. 10 gallon Critter cages w/ sliding screen lids standing the thier sides for the arboreals.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 3, 2005)

Great pics guys, I love em, keep em coming


----------



## siucfi (Jul 3, 2005)

Perhaps one day my spider room will look that nice and organized, great pics!


----------



## king7 (Jul 3, 2005)

i notice nobody is using heat mats or any kind of heat generator,do you heat your room or is it warm enough where you live?


----------



## becca81 (Jul 3, 2005)

king7 said:
			
		

> i notice nobody is using heat mats or any kind of heat generator,do you heat your room or is it warm enough where you live?


Room temperature is fine for most species.


----------



## king7 (Jul 4, 2005)

surely this cant be the same in the uk?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 4, 2005)

My room that I keep them in is a dedicated room that maintains 60-70% relative humidity and an ambient temperature of 79 degees F.


----------



## Brando (Jul 4, 2005)

Just finished this one last week before i got my P. canserides.


----------



## prodgers69 (Jul 4, 2005)

king7 said:
			
		

> surely this cant be the same in the uk?



Surer can, I don't use heat mats, just a small oil filled radiator (Argos £29.99), dosen't cost that much to heat whole room, about £1-£5 per week, depending on time of year.


----------



## king7 (Jul 4, 2005)

ill have to work out if its cheaper than running 4 heat mats :wall:


----------



## Code Monkey (Jul 4, 2005)

king7 said:
			
		

> surely this cant be the same in the uk?


If you kept your flats at a decent temp it would be 

Basically, most Ts will thrive anywhere between 72F-85F.


----------



## C-R-A-Z-E-D (Jul 4, 2005)

Itd be good to see some peoples b. smithi enclosures so maybe i can work out what im doing wrong with mine


----------



## Mike H. (Jul 4, 2005)

C-R-A-Z-E-D said:
			
		

> Itd be good to see some peoples b. smithi enclosures so maybe i can work out what im doing wrong with mine



What seems to be wrong with yours ?? smithies needs are very basic...dry substrate and a hide and a water dish..


Regards, Mike


----------



## C-R-A-Z-E-D (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes and thats the way ive set the enclosure up 50/50 dry peat/vermiculite water dish and a nice hide for it, and it isnt happy not at all doesnt seem to like any kind of substrate i give it as it never sits itself all the way down on the ground and climbs all the time  ive tried 3 different types substrate and no dice


----------



## Mike H. (Jul 4, 2005)

I would just use dry peat no vermiculite and a water dish and a hide...then leave her be for a few weeks to settle in...

Regards, Mike


----------



## jbrd (Jul 4, 2005)

C-R-A-Z-E-D said:
			
		

> Yes and thats the way ive set the enclosure up 50/50 dry peat/vermiculite water dish and a nice hide for it, and it isnt happy not at all doesnt seem to like any kind of substrate i give it as it never sits itself all the way down on the ground and climbs all the time  ive tried 3 different types substrate and no dice


how old is your T?  male or female?


----------



## C-R-A-Z-E-D (Jul 4, 2005)

jbrd said:
			
		

> how old is your T?  male or female?


Juvenille approximatley 2.5 years old sex unknown so far


----------



## C-R-A-Z-E-D (Jul 4, 2005)

Mike H. said:
			
		

> I would just use dry peat no vermiculite and a water dish and a hide...then leave her be for a few weeks to settle in...
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ok i'l give her a go on the dry peat no vermiculite again cant hurt 
P.s. She's in a very quiet dark spot and i hardly ever go in near her unless neccessary he/she's had plenty of settling in time 5 weeks in this particular setup

Thanx for your help


----------



## becca81 (Jul 4, 2005)

C-R-A-Z-E-D said:
			
		

> Ok i'l give her a go on the dry peat no vermiculite again cant hurt
> P.s. She's in a very quiet dark spot and i hardly ever go in near her unless neccessary he/she's had plenty of settling in time 5 weeks in this particular setup
> 
> Thanx for your help


The next-to-last picture that I posted is of the setup for my _B. smithi_.  They need very little.


----------



## Keith Richard (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's my G. aureostriata set up. She seldom comes out of her cave, but it's a real treat when she does. For such a relatively big beastie, she is frighteningly quick and efficient when catching prey.


----------



## king7 (Jul 4, 2005)

nice set up  

how big is she?


----------



## Keith Richard (Jul 4, 2005)

king7 said:
			
		

> nice set up
> 
> how big is she?


She's nudging the 6" mark so hopefully a good couple of inches to go. She is very graceful though.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 7, 2005)

A couple more new photos:


----------



## Cooper (Jul 7, 2005)

Hey Becca, what do those house?


----------



## becca81 (Jul 7, 2005)

The first one houses a 2" _B. vagans_ and the second houses a 3" _T. blondi_.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 7, 2005)

I just realized that that is a deli cup in the first picture, that has got to be the smallest plant pot I have ever seen


----------



## becca81 (Jul 7, 2005)

It's not a deli cup - it's one of the round containers that I have pictured in an earlier post (stacked on top of one another).  They are "Martha Stewart" brand and I found them at KMart.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 7, 2005)

I noticed quite a few of the enclosures have brackets attached to "doors" that open. I assume they are custom made???Now that I set up 2 new psalmos, each in a 5.5 gal aquarium turned on its side, I think I will find it very awkward to get in there to collect dead crix and such. Taking the whole side off seems like too much room for potential escapes.The pictureis sideways...the tank is standing "tall" But this is the prettiest set up I have. I decided not to use any substrate for my arboreals.

I HAVE NOT used this, but created it as an alternative for arboreals...an empy 55oz pretzel jar.

Also an attractive (and expensive) enclosure from "Tarantulariums.com
Of course, there are assorted sized jars, plastic containers and critter keepers too!!


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 7, 2005)

Becca and ChrisNCT... I find it awkward having the lid of the enclosure on its front panel. Any suggestions??? I'm afraid that a T will escape when I open it to clean. Maybe I just have to get used to opening it a bit from the upper part and leaving the lower part of the lid leaning against the enclosure.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 7, 2005)

I was nervous at first with the fronts open. So far so good!

I like the one that is shown for arboreal enclosure in the Tarantula's Keepers Guide! Someday that's what I will be doing to all my arboreals.




			
				Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Becca and ChrisNCT... I find it awkward having the lid of the enclosure on its front panel. Any suggestions??? I'm afraid that a T will escape when I open it to clean. Maybe I just have to get used to opening it a bit from the upper part and leaving the lower part of the lid leaning against the enclosure.


----------



## becca81 (Jul 7, 2005)

I used the locking clips that you can buy at the petstore - one on each side, on the bottom half, and one on the top to secure the top half.

In the latest edition of "Arachnoculture," Michael Jacobi wrote an article that describes his setup for arboreal species and how he uses the screen lid (and what kind to use).


----------



## Psoulocybe (Jul 8, 2005)

Psalmopoeus irminia






Grammastola aureostriata






Chilobrachys huahini






Avicularia versicolor


----------



## Cooper (Jul 8, 2005)

Great enclosures guys. It won't be long until I post my communal P. regalis planted/waterfall setup 

Can't wait.


----------



## Joe1968 (Jul 8, 2005)

nice enclosure Gesticulator. I also used those pretzel containers, in fact I just made a setup for my H. gigas I filled it up with peatmoss leaving about 6'' from the top. I have another one that is larger that I will convert to an aboreal setup.

helpful hint:  

   To remove the sticky label, try scrubbing off the label with dishwashing soap and water, all of it will not come off but do the best you can. then I use Brasso (brass polishing stuff), this will remove the rest of the sticky stuff, works great.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 8, 2005)

> helpful hint:
> 
> To remove the sticky label, try scrubbing off the label with dishwashing soap and water, all of it will not come off but do the best you can. then I use Brasso (brass polishing stuff), this will remove the rest of the sticky stuff, works great.


I tried to remove the label on another jar, but decided it was far easier to leave it alone. Couldn't get the glue off!!!


----------



## MizM (Jul 8, 2005)

And here are many, many more for your perusal.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you Mizm, I was just tryint to get em all into one thread 


You still owe me that prom date remember


----------



## MizM (Jul 8, 2005)

Cooper said:
			
		

> Thank you Mizm, I was just tryint to get em all into one thread
> 
> 
> You still owe me that prom date remember


OMG, you NEVER forget, do you??  What a memory! I'm still looking for that frilly pink dress....


----------



## Cooper (Jul 8, 2005)

For you or me? HAHAHA 


I have a memory like an elephant


----------



## MizM (Jul 8, 2005)

Cooper said:
			
		

> For you or me? HAHAHA
> 
> 
> I have a memory like an elephant


Hmmm, can't see a quarterback in a pink, frilly dress.   Oh wait, basketball players wear them!!


----------



## Rounder (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is an enclosure I made for my 2.5" P. regalis last night, I've had the components to put this together for a while but just haven't found the time to do so.  This is a 5.5 gallon container.  The water dish is clearly visible in the first pic, it looks like a leaf and has suction cup on the back of it.  I used hot glue on the suction cup and on the side to support it.  I also added a small strip of cork along the bottom front to keep the peat moss in, as you can see in the last pic, oh and "Boomer" says "Hi!"

























Monte


----------



## jbrd (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice set up chffan, is that a sliding top?  :?


----------



## Rounder (Jul 9, 2005)

Yes it slides from right to the left and will make it easy to add water.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 9, 2005)

Chffan1 said:
			
		

> Yes it slides from right to the left and will make it easy to add water.


Chffan1...Where did you get the sliding lid for a 5.5 gallon tank? I really need to get a few of those....I'm a real spazz when it comes to trying to open the lid, just a little and holdit there for maintenance and feeding. Please do tell....

PS cute boxer(?)


----------



## Rounder (Jul 9, 2005)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Chffan1...Where did you get the sliding lid for a 5.5 gallon tank? I really need to get a few of those....I'm a real spazz when it comes to trying to open the lid, just a little and holdit there for maintenance and feeding. Please do tell....
> 
> PS cute boxer(?)


I got this 1 at PetSmart, the brand is "All Living Things".  All-Glass Aquariums also has a 5.5 gallon with a sliding lid called "Critter Cages".  I actually prefer the All-Glass brand, the lid is better in my opinion but I was unable to find any locally so I used the other.  Our local Pet Warehouse carries the All-Glass "Critter Cage" but they don't stock it in the 5.5 gallon size and they told me they could not order it either, whatever.  

And yes, that is my 4 year old Boxer named Boomer


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check out the website.


----------



## geoffturbo (Jul 9, 2005)

DEFINATELY the nicest setup ive seen yet (without question).Just wondering where you got ur small tanks frm? I would GENUINELY be interested in buying a few.(i live in Northern Ireland) Please write back!!!!!!!!


----------



## shogun804 (Jul 9, 2005)

here is my set up as a whole.


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 10, 2005)

CreepyCrawly said:
			
		

> My favorite enclosures are my 6 Spider Cubes.  .  The spiders that are too small don't have water dishes yet.


Love the cubes! what a great idea... :clap:


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 10, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> I
> In the latest edition of "Arachnoculture," Michael Jacobi wrote an article that describes his setup for arboreal species and how he uses the screen lid (and what kind to use).


Thanks Becca.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 11, 2005)

Shogun, I am not seeing anything in your last post


----------



## Strang Love (Jul 11, 2005)

Great setups ya'll. I got some questions though. One, how did you hang the tanks effectivly, can you take them down, and about haow much do they weigh?

And the other is about keeping split tanks. Is there more risk of infestation if one T has, say mites or flies, and is "sharing" a tank with another as opposed to them being in seperate tanks but in close proximidy(sp)?

I have been thinking of splitting a tank i have between a H. Lividum and a H. sp. It is a modified 10 gall with more height and a little more width.


----------



## Streetfighterz (Jul 11, 2005)

Not sure of the answer, but i was thinking of the same thing, i have recently gotten a 10 gal aquarium from my sister in-law, and been thinking of dividing them...So thanks for posting a question i had been thinking about.     

                                                                       Dan


----------



## shogun804 (Jul 11, 2005)

Cooper said:
			
		

> Shogun, I am not seeing anything in your last post



i must have accitdently deleted the pic when i was going through my attechments it is back up their now, thanks for letting me know


----------



## MizM (Jul 11, 2005)

Strang Love said:
			
		

> And the other is about keeping split tanks. Is there more risk of infestation if one T has, say mites or flies, and is "sharing" a tank with another as opposed to them being in seperate tanks but in close proximidy(sp)?
> 
> I have been thinking of splitting a tank i have between a H. Lividum and a H. sp. It is a modified 10 gall with more height and a little more width.


Of course there's more of a risk, but it would be highly impractical to keep one T in each room of your house. And in some cases, yes guilty, you'd have to have OVER 100 rooms n the house to keep them all quarantined!  

Your best bet is to always keep any new acquisitions quarantined for 2-3 weeks. Of course, if you're simply re-housing LTCs, go ahead and put them together.


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Jul 12, 2005)

Strang Love said:
			
		

> Great setups ya'll. I got some questions though. One, how did you hang the tanks effectivly, can you take them down, and about haow much do they weigh?


There are two hanging holes in the back of the acrylic, shaped like little upside down lightbulbs.  I had thought of using three, but it became quickly apparent that they would be very difficult to properly align.  With two anchors they are very stable.  I have drywall screws in the wall, each rated at 30lbs.  Two drywall anchors per cage.  Each cage weighs just very slightly over 5 lbs and 6 oz.  Since the holes in the back of the cages are the "upside down lightbulb" shapes, it is very simple to lift up from the bottom of the cage and then pull away from the wall to remove them.  I had to make sure that they were VERY secure as here in Anchorage we have quite a few earthquakes.  I feel much better about them being on the wall than I did with them sitting on shelves, plus they are uniquely attractive and beautiful.  I love them so much.


----------



## Critterman03 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Retro enclosures*

Well that is what I am calling them. It is a plastic Lolly-pop container, with nice secure top lid (not all do) I drill small holes for air, also so that water can be dripped down when I put water on top in lid area that has a lip so that water stays there. I then put medium at bottom (mostly for weight to hold down container) at the bottom an sticks, etc. an sm soda lid for water, 
So far I have set up one of these with a Phidippus audax (AKA) common jumping spider.
I have 2 more jumping spiders, an alot of plastic containers to fill.
The guy at the store I go to get these containers has the long tall plastic container great for aborels, but he is not giving that container up so easy yet.
I will take pics of these though I dought if you will even see the jumping spider at all.


----------

